# iOS 9



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

With iOS 9 being slated for release sometime today, how many are going to make the leap right away? Seems like a more major upgrade.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I will be updating right away, never had any serious issues before. If my phone was something I made my money on though, I would not update right away.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I'm already running the 9.1 beta, which IMO, performed better than the 9.0 release. So, yes.


----------



## Jedi Tora (Jul 13, 2015)

My wife and I always update same day. I'm just wondering when it'll be up and ready for download. It's already just after 1pm here. I expected it to show on my phone sometime between 9am and noon. :-/


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I've been using the beta since it was first available, and now 9.1. It's a stable and healthy release with a lot of new features, but it runs pretty much like the last OS for the most part.

iOS 9 Hidden Features: Settings Search, Selfie Folder, Home Sharing for Music, Go Back to App, and More - Mac Rumors


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I installed iOS 9 on my iPhone 6 plus and iPad mini with no issues. I like the picture in picture with video, runs smooth. I was hoping the "hey siri" would be there to use without being connected to a power source, thought that was a feature that was supposed to be a new feature. Maybe only for the new iPhone 6S?


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Taking the leap on my iPad as we speak. Apparently there's an iTunes update available now as well.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Out of interest sake, is anyone doing OTA or doing it through iTunes?
Since my MBP met an untimely fate I couldn't tell you the last time I had my iPad or iPhone physically connected to anything other then power.

Historically I have always done it through iTunes (to do a good backup first etc).

BReligion


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

BReligion said:


> Out of interest sake, is anyone doing OTA or doing it through iTunes?
> Since my MBP met an untimely fate I couldn't tell you the last time I had my iPad or iPhone physically connected to anything other then power.
> 
> Historically I have always done it through iTunes (to do a good backup first etc).
> ...


I have done it directly on the device since that became an option. Never had an issue outside of needing to clear up some space for the install.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

okay folks.. how is the battery life?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> okay folks.. how is the battery life?


Not sure if iOS 9 has been out long enough for anyone to really know. Supposedly you are supposed to get an hour more of battery life according to Apple.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

wonderings said:


> Not sure if iOS 9 has been out long enough for anyone to really know. Supposedly you are supposed to get an hour more of battery life according to Apple.


There are supposed to be a number of things converted/indexed/upgraded after iOS 9 is installed so first day battery life may not be representative.

Craig


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I'll tell ya when I get it. My older laptop, to which our iPad 2 syncs, has been sitting for the last 2 hours with a "waiting" message in the download window.... maybe not so many servers oriented toward Mexico today?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Now downloading on my iPhone 6. Getting a new 6s soon so won't have to do this again.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

wonderings said:


> Supposedly you are supposed to get an hour more of battery life according to Apple.


I believe you are required to actually go into battery settings and enable low power mode for there to be extended battery life.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

csonni said:


> I believe you are required to actually go into battery settings and enable low power mode for there to be extended battery life.


Not as I understand it. Low power mode is for emergency use when your battery is very low and you want to squeeze out the very last of its power. I sure would not turn it on with a fully charged battery or even at say 35% left. Anyone know this for sure?


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Just upgraded iPad Air... No issues so far.

BReligion


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Just in case, it seems there are some "go back" site suggestions showing up.
How to Downgrade from iOS 9 Back to iOS 8.4.1 | OSXDaily

But I would have thought that the normal user would have a backup, just in case.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My iPhone 6 works great, no issues. :clap:

Not sure why these 'go back' sites come up every time the OS changes. I have been an iPhone user since the second iPhone was issued and upgraded every time on release day and NEVER had an issue or had to go back, EVER. Same goes for my iPad 2 and iPad 2 mini.

That reminds me, I wonder if my iPad 2 will upgrade? Was surprised it took iOS 8. Will try it now.

Well I'll be darned, the upate is running on my ancient iPad 2. Thanks Apple! :clap:


----------



## Bobby Clobber (Aug 26, 2008)

iPhone 6 upgraded no problem, doing my iPad now. So far, so good.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

did my iPad, when it finished the screen brightness was set to super low and the HOLA screen.. man that drives me nuts.

first impressions, not happy they changed the swipe to close applications side from right to left.. not sure why. plus they combined the notification : all apps listed in one list rather than ones that are off or on.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> Now downloading on my iPhone 6. Getting a new 6s soon so won't have to do this again.



Good lord. And here I am still getting by after 4 years on my 4S. Haven't cracked the screen yet though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> Good lord. And here I am still getting by after 4 years on my 4S. Haven't cracked the screen yet though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, ya got me. It's a plot Frank. I get the new 6s through my business and use it as a tax write off, my son gets my old 6, my wife got my old 5 last year and the daughter-in-law gets her hubby's old 5 this year. The daughter-in-law's old 4s is being turned into an iPod Touch for the grandson. Spread the cost and it is quite affordable.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh my oh my...HELLO IOS 9 AND SPLITSCREEN! 

Now I will admit I was a little sour that my iPad Air can only do the partial split screen.... That was until 20 minutes ago when MLB At Bat released their update that let me put the ball game on in the corner of my iPad while I type this message.... WORTH THE ENTIRE OS ALONE!!!!

BReligion


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> OK, ya got me. It's a plot Frank. I get the new 6s through my business and use it as a tax write off, my son gets my old 6, my wife got my old 5 last year and the daughter-in-law gets her hubby's old 5 this year. The daughter-in-law's old 4s is being turned into an iPod Touch for the grandson. Spread the cost and it is quite affordable.



Well played, amigo. But for me, I picked up a new MacBook Pro this summer and got an iPad Air in the spring for my birthday, so I think I've probably used up my indulgences.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> Well played, amigo. But for me, I picked up a new MacBook Pro this summer and got an iPad Air in the spring for my birthday, so I think I've probably used up my indulgences.


My little business with my news web page requires me to keep fairly current, so my back up machine, a 2013 Mini was bought in Jan of 2014 and is replaced every four years. My workhorse is a 2015 15" MBP 2.8 Ghz i7 16 GB RAM that was new two months ago and is replaced every two years. Maybe a tad over indulged, but I put about 2,000 hours a year on it.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> My little business with my news web page requires me to keep fairly current, so my back up machine, a 2013 Mini was bought in Jan of 2014 and is replaced every four years. My workhorse is a 2015 15" MBP 2.8 Ghz i7 16 GB RAM that was new two months ago and is replaced every two years. Maybe a tad over indulged, but I put about 2,000 hours a year on it.



Our main iMac, the one we still use for a great deal of our daily computer and printing work and can't run anything higher than Lion is now 9 years old, purchased in 2006. These things just last and last if you take care of them. It still does some of the things the newer machines can't do either.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I have an iPhone 5 running ios 9, and I have no idea what you mean by swiping Right or Left to close an app. I triedf swiping both ways on an open app and nothing happened. The only way I can close an app is to double-click the home button and swipe the selected app upwards.

Cheers


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

VERY foolishly I decided to install iOS 9 on my long-suffering 4s, and.... wow. This is just awful.

The phone's slower than frozen molasses. When opening an app, I actually see the app "blink", then take a second before anything happens.
When texting, after a few words the phone hangs and takes 10-20 seconds to start showing inputted text again.

The battery life is ROCKETING down, even worse than before.

Granted this phone is on its last legs until I get a 6s, but I'm not sure if I can handle this until then. Might revert to 8.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Ran into the nasty "swipe to update" bug when updating my wife's iPad 2. Granted,Moshe was still on iOS 6 so maybe it was too much of a shock. Got it into recovery mode and set it up as a new iPad. Seems to be running fine in the iOS environment so far.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

talonracer said:


> VERY foolishly I decided to install iOS 9 on my long-suffering 4s, and.... wow. This is just awful.
> 
> The phone's slower than frozen molasses. When opening an app, I actually see the app "blink", then take a second before anything happens.
> When texting, after a few words the phone hangs and takes 10-20 seconds to start showing inputted text again.
> ...


My 4S has given quite a different experience. It seems nearly as fast as ever with iOS9 and works pretty much as before. Bonus: linking to my MB and iPad has started working again.... Battery life isn't noticeably impaired. ???


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Here's some Settings change suggestions that seems to have given a bit more pep to my iPad:

Fix iOS 9 Slow Performance & Lag with Three Easy Tips | OSXDaily


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

I find that iPads and iPhones every once in a while benefit from a complete Reset just like Macs respond well to an occasional "nuke 'n' pave".


----------



## minstrel (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm still running 6.1.3 on my 4S. Was worried to take the plunge with iOS7 stories, and then didn't risk any flavour of 8. There are some apps I'd try that iOS6 won't run, but I don't want to lose the responsiveness I'm used to. Would iOS9 be a risk worth taking?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

My wife said 9 is working okay on her iPad 2, with a couple of pauses here and there. I think 9.1 will iron things out.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

minstrel said:


> I'm still running 6.1.3 on my 4S. Was worried to take the plunge with iOS7 stories, and then didn't risk any flavour of 8. There are some apps I'd try that iOS6 won't run, but I don't want to lose the responsiveness I'm used to. Would iOS9 be a risk worth taking?



I run iOS 8 on my 4S and it works well. Holding off on iOS 9, and I held off for about ten months with iOS 8. I tend to be a little cautious on older devices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Kind of hard to notice any difference in battery life.
One thing I've noticed since updating on my iPhone 6 is a brief, white ghost-like image on the right side when unlocking. No big deal.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

How do I go back to iOS8? I foolishly up dated to 9.0.1, now my iTunes (11.4) doesn't see my iPod Touch, and I can't install a newer iTunes because I'm running Snow Leopard. Any suggstions?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Chris said:


> How do I go back to iOS8? I foolishly up dated to 9.0.1, now my iTunes (11.4) doesn't see my iPod Touch, and I can't install a newer iTunes because I'm running Snow Leopard. Any suggstions?


You can't at this point. I would update the computer.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Just do a google search for your question 'How do I go back to iOS8?' and choose the suggestion that suits your situation from the hits:
https://www.google.ca/search?client...&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=okoLVt-sGIyV8Qe0_oDQDQ

PS: You did have a recent and prior iOS backup right???


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

monokitty said:


> you can't at this point. I would update the computer.


+ 1 !!!


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Good question pm-r, and I do have a recent backup. I'm not sure my iMac will handle the upgrade to Yosemite, and there are no features there I especially want. I'll try your google search pm-r and see if I can prove monokitty wrong.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Damn! Looks like all the downgrades apply to 9.0 not 9.0.1. Looks like I'm stuck!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Chris said:


> Damn! Looks like all the downgrades apply to 9.0 not 9.0.1. Looks like I'm stuck!



I guess I'm not understanding your problem correctly as a quick google search sure provides a lot of useful how-to guides, i.e.:
https://www.google.ca/search?client...&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=uQQMVpK2EMuV8QeP6oawBA

Downgrade iOS 9 / 9.0.1 To iOS 8.4.1, Here's How [Guide] | Redmond Pie


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

iOS 9.0.2 has been available since yesterday. Here are the fixes:
This update contains bug fixes and improvements including: 

- Fixes an issue with the setting to turn on or off app cellular data usage 
- Resolves an issue that prevented iMessage activation for some users 
- Resolves an issue where an iCloud backup could be interrupted after starting a manual backup 
- Fixes an issue where the screen could incorrectly rotate when receiving notifications 
- Improves the stability of Podcasts


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I just spent today updating my iMac to El Capitain. Aside from some eye candy and pointless changes to how podcasts are managed, I don't see any big improvement to Snow Leopard. It looks like some software guys were sitting around looking for something to do. Besides breaking some old programs, I really don't see why it had to be done.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

There's still some flukey behaviour with iOS 9.0.2. One thing is that, when setting Reduce Motion on, it worked at first but not now. Or maybe I have this wrong. It did have my iPhone set to where, when tapping, everything was an instant popup. Now it's back to gradual and smooth. I thought that was the Reduce Motion setting but maybe I'm wrong. Also, still missing notifications with alarms not sounding all the time.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just checked on my issue with fading transitions. Enabling Reduce Motion gets rid of zooming transitions and switches to fading. For some reason, my transitions were instant rather than fading which I preferred but it's now back to fading. Not sure how to get "instant" back.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Very disappointing behaviour lately. Alarm is failing to sound all the time now and, I'll get my screen waking for no apparent reason


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Have you tried a hard reset of all settings? Then a full restore?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Not yet. It may come down to that.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

My 'rule of thumb' for this sort of crap is "when in doubt, wipe it out" YMMV


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm wondering if setting it up as a new device would be of any benefit compared to a Restore. I have no problem adding the apps. The only thing I think I would lose is my Text messages. Or, is there a way to preserve those? I'm not even sure if they're preserved in a Restore.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Did a "Set up as new..." and my iPhone has restored my confidence in iOS9. Everything is working so much better.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

Believe it or not, I just installed iOS 9 on an older 4s that I'm going to unlock and use for out of town trips. It's slow - to be expected - but working. But i'll have a better idea of what happens when i'm in US for a few days. I'll report back about it later.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

iOS 9.1 was just released so some issues may be fixed.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

csonni said:


> iOS 9.1 was just released so some issues may be fixed.



I read that Apple added 150 new Emoji character icons in the update. 

I guess adding the included middle finger emoji will be the biggest and best improvement for many. Wow!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My iPhone 6S does not always lock when I turn it off. Some times I will use it hours later and it is still active on being awoke, no password required. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

I haven't experienced that but then I've only had my 6s for 6 days. 

This in my first iPhone (actually ... my first cell phone) and its a bit overwhelming to figure out all then setting so I don't waste data or talk time. I bought an unlocked version and a $45 Fido SIM card so I can figure out what my usage is going to be before committing to a plan.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

18m2 said:


> I haven't experienced that but then I've only had my 6s for 6 days.
> 
> This in my first iPhone (actually ... my first cell phone) and its a bit overwhelming to figure out all then setting so I don't waste data or talk time. I bought an unlocked version and a $45 Fido SIM card so I can figure out what my usage is going to be before committing to a plan.



Depending on your use, you might enjoy and find the 7-11 Speakout service _can_ be a lot cheaper.

It also piggybacks onto the Rogers cell network and one can roll-over any time left if renewed before the 365 day expiry.

Maybe give it a checkout, and you might even make it your permanent service, we did years ago. 
Prepaid Cell Phones | No Contract Phones | SpeakOut™ 7-Eleven® Canada
and the unofficial site:
The Unofficial 7-Eleven Speak Out Wireless Canada Consumer Page

PS: I just picked up a new Speakout "Dual"micro SIM card from a usedvictoria ad for $5.00 to use in an older unlocked iPhone 4 my wife just acquired to use. No problem transferring her old number and credit amount she had with an old Samsung flip-phone.


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

pm-r said:


> Depending on your use, you might enjoy and find the 7-11 Speakout service _can_ be a lot cheaper.


Thanks for your suggestion. I will check it out. 

Still have roughly 25 days of prepaid service.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

SINC said:


> My iPhone 6S does not always lock when I turn it off. Some times I will use it hours later and it is still active on being awoke, no password required. Anyone else notice this?


Nope, mine works the same as always.

Check the Battery Usage section--it could be that one of your apps is keeping the phone awake.

Craig


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

WCraig said:


> Nope, mine works the same as always.
> 
> Check the Battery Usage section--it could be that one of your apps is keeping the phone awake.
> 
> Craig


Thanks for the tip, I will check that next time it happens as it is intermittent.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> My iPhone 6S does not always lock when I turn it off. Some times I will use it hours later and it is still active on being awoke, no password required. Anyone else notice this?


*UPDATE: Re: the post quoted above.

* Oh my this *IS* embarrassing, but I have a confession to make in case anyone else makes the same mistake. 

I set up my iPhone 6S to use fingerprints to unlock, namely my right thumb or forefinger. It is so fast that when I use either digit to activate the iPhone it unlocks it in the same motion that it awakens the iPhone. That speed caused me to think it was not locking after long periods of use. If I try any other digit, it just awakens, but requires the password to access the iPhone itself.

Sheesh, ya learn something every day.


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

I made a transition from an iPod Touch to my first iPhone ... a 6s. I discovered all kinds of things that I used to do that I needed to change. Frustrating at first but I'm getting better as I learn. The integration of services between my computer and the iPhone is the best thing.


----------



## reginatths (Nov 5, 2015)

I just spent today updating my iMac to El Capitain. Aside from some eye candy and pointless changes to how podcasts are managed, I don't see any big improvement to Snow Leopard. It looks like some software guys were sitting around developing recovery app for users. Besides breaking some old programs, I really don't see why it had to be done.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

reginatths said:


> I just spent today updating my iMac to El Capitain. Aside from some eye candy and pointless changes to how podcasts are managed, I don't see any big improvement to Snow Leopard. It looks like some software guys were sitting around looking for something to do. Besides breaking some old programs, I really don't see why it had to be done.


If for no other reason - compatibility. Practically no modern applications run on Snow Leopard, and pretty soon, the dated web browsers that still run on Snow Leopard won't be able to utilize basic web sites like YouTube - if that's not already the case.


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

*What's this all about*

As mentioned in an earlier post this 6s is my first cell phone. I can't figure out one puzzling behaviour.

When the iPhone is at the home screen and my finger is resting on the home button all the icons for the apps drop down leaving the top half of the screen with just the background showing. It doesn't happen all the time but enough to cause me some concern. I figured out I have to tickle the home button to bring the icons back up and return the view to normal.

What's the purpose of this action?

Can it be turned off?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

18m2 said:


> As mentioned in an earlier post this 6s is my first cell phone. I can't figure out one puzzling behaviour.
> 
> When the iPhone is at the home screen and my finger is resting on the home button all the icons for the apps drop down leaving the top half of the screen with just the background showing. It doesn't happen all the time but enough to cause me some concern. I figured out I have to tickle the home button to bring the icons back up and return the view to normal.
> 
> ...


It is a feature called Reachability explained here, and yes it can be turned off:

How to Enable and Use Reachability with the iPhone 6


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

reginatths said:


> I just spent today updating my iMac to El Capitain. Aside from some eye candy and pointless changes to how podcasts are managed, I don't see any big improvement to Snow Leopard. It looks like some software guys were sitting around looking for something to do. Besides breaking some old programs, I really don't see why it had to be done.



OK, but in case you didn't realize it, you're posting to a "iOS 9" and an iDevice thread which is not quite the same as any El Capitain update unless you wanted to make some sort of connection.


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

SINC said:


> It is a feature called Reachability explained here, and yes it can be turned off


Thank you! Thank you!


----------

